# Photo recovery plz help



## wchalo (Oct 3, 2011)

around 50 pictures were taken the other nite and accidentally deleted via the delete all button on my camera. 20 more pictures were taken since, is there any program that i could use to recover them, i found them in recuva but they show up as red and cannot be read by windows photo viewer, i dont mind paying money for a program


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

read this sticky.
ZAR is very good - I have, in previous years, recovered hundreds of files from SD cards, xD cards, USB sticks and external drives such as camera memory. Takes a while and you have to follow the steps religiously and have patience.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi wchalo and welcome to TSF and the Photographers Corner :wave:

It's very likely you will have permanently lost the 1st 20 pics, the 2nd bout of pics will have overwritten them :sigh: As Zulu suggests though, Zar is good and should recover anything that recoverable.


----------

